# Hi-Tech Lipodrene 25mg Eph. extract YOUR OPINIONS



## VeneCZ (May 30, 2014)

What do you guys think about this fat burner? I bought this one for 35 bucks. It should contain 25mg of ephedra extract. But ephedra specie is so wide, can one be sure it's extract from sinica, viridis or other kinds containing ephedrine and pseudoeph?? What is your opinion on this stuff? Please don't tell: go buy yourself some Chest-Eze. I'm not from UK and in my country eph is really tracked (bc of the widely occuring meth cooking  )

View attachment 165991


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Go and buy some Chesteze :lol:

If you can't buy these things you'll have to make do mate. Sure there are places in the UK that sell Chesteze and will ship it around Europe though, try ebay.co.uk.

EDIT: These sellers ship worldwide Do Do Chesteze Chest Eze - 9 Tablets | eBay


----------



## VeneCZ (May 30, 2014)

> Go and buy some Chesteze :lol:
> 
> If you can't buy these things you'll have to make do mate. Sure there are places in the UK that sell Chesteze and will ship it around Europe though, try ebay.co.uk.
> 
> EDIT: These sellers ship worldwide Do Do Chesteze Chest Eze - 9 Tablets | eBay


Thanks for a reply. So you think this supp is a bunk? Of course it is better to get some chest eze, but the link you mentioned...that's a bit expensive buy. 25 for stuff, 22 for post.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

VeneCZ said:


> Thanks for a reply. So you think this supp is a bunk? Of course it is better to get some chest eze, but the link you mentioned...that's a bit expensive buy. 25 for stuff, 22 for post.


Not necessarily bunk, but the ingredients are second rate and lacking in potency. Chesteze contains pure ephedrine hydrochloride.

I can't see the postage cost myself, but it's £2.55 for a box mate - that's fine really, would cost roughly the same for UGL ephedrine of similar quantity. £25 for 10 boxes, 90 tablets @around 18mg ephedrine, seems like a fair deal. It's quality ingredients as well, you get what you pay for :wink:


----------



## VeneCZ (May 30, 2014)

> I can't see the postage cost myself, but it's £2.55 for a box mate - that's fine really, would cost roughly the same for UGL ephedrine of similar quantity. £25 for 10 boxes, 90 tablets @around 18mg ephedrine, seems like a fair deal. It's quality ingredients as well, you get what you pay for :wink:


I've found also another deal 5x one packet of 9 tabs...If I'd buy 2 of them it gives me 90 tabs for 36,90 for stuff and 9,18 post (46,08 total). That's getting better  .

Only problem will be customs, it's prohibited by the law to ship eph into country, I don't really wanna get into trouble bc of few dkg of fat that can be lost with eph. I really need to find out more info about that, at least it's within EU, so customs may not be problem but I'm not sure.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

VeneCZ said:


> I've found also another deal 5x one packet of 9 tabs...If I'd buy 2 of them it gives me 90 tabs for 36,90 for stuff and 9,18 post (46,08 total). That's getting better  .
> 
> Only problem will be customs, it's prohibited by the law to ship eph into country, I don't really wanna get into trouble bc of few dkg of fat that can be lost with eph. I really need to find out more info about that, at least it's within EU, so customs may not be problem but I'm not sure.


Ephedrine is illegal to buy in the UK as well mate. However, the ephedrine in Chesteze is sold as part of an over-the-counter medication, and therefore entirely legal :thumbup1: So it's not like it's an illegal product or anything, though I'm still not quite sure what the ruling would be for importing an OTC med from the UK your country. If you click to buy the product, if there are any potential issues then you'll get a notification before you buy it stating something about making sure you check your country's regulations on this product before purchasing and so-on. That said, I get that when I buy melatonin from the US, not had a problem with actually receiving it personally though.


----------



## VeneCZ (May 30, 2014)

I said:


> Ephedrine is illegal to buy in the UK as well mate. However' date=' the ephedrine in Chesteze is sold as part of an over-the-counter medication, and therefore entirely legal :thumbup1: So it's not like it's an illegal product or anything, though I'm still not quite sure what the ruling would be for importing an OTC med from the UK your country. If you click to buy the product, if there are any potential issues then you'll get a notification before you buy it stating something about making sure you check your country's regulations on this product before purchasing and so-on. That said, I get that when I buy melatonin from the US, not had a problem with actually receiving it personally though.[/quote']
> 
> We got a similar med here in Czech Republic, but it has been scheduled as prescription only and it has pseudoeph in it (not sure about the effects compared to eph hcl). Anyway I'll find more info on importing such stuff or maybe I'll try Dhacks T5 Extreme, but one can't be sure about the dosing of eph in this one and also dude would be sending it from UK so here we go again...DMAA and eph across the borders. I dont give a **** if the package would be seized, but I dont really want to **** with the law tbh.
> 
> Anyway thanks mate


----------



## VeneCZ (May 30, 2014)

Sry to bother you with stims again @I'mNotAPervert! , but hopefully I'll be visiting London in April. Can u tell me where to buy these Chest-Eze and bring them back? Thank you


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

VeneCZ said:


> Sry to bother you with stims again @I'mNotAPervert! , but hopefully I'll be visiting London in April. Can u tell me where to buy these Chest-Eze and bring them back? Thank you


Nice  Well, you can buy them in Boots but I think you can only buy a box or two at a time. So you might have to visit a few branches to get a good amount :laugh: Either that, or order from eBay at that link I posted above and have them delivered to where you're staying, if at all possible.


----------

